

Review of the datahand ergonomic keyboard - ibotty
http://www.atpm.com/7.05/datahand.shtml

======
ibotty
seem there is a keyboard-day on hn. that keyboard sounds very interesting. i
am really curious to try it out sometime. i have absolutely no idea where
though.

one thing that comes to mind instantly for me is that the keys on your
fingertips could be in a way progressive: so that the mouse will have
acceleration as much as you like.

